# Beastie is watching you :D



## da1 (May 30, 2012)

http://turendus.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/eclipse2.jpg


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2012)

Hahaha... :e

It's a sign I tell ya!


----------



## da1 (May 30, 2012)

Ow definitely =))).


----------



## asapilu (May 31, 2012)

Beastie is that big


----------



## fluca1978 (May 31, 2012)

Wow! It is worth becoming a wallpaper!


----------



## alie (May 31, 2012)

What a sign! really cool!


----------



## Beastie (May 31, 2012)

Very cool!!!

Something about it is quite interesting. Religious people often see images of Jesus Christ, the cross or any other sign in clouds, water, volcanic eruptions, etc. I wonder what they think about THAT! Is the Battle of Armageddon near?! O_O


----------



## da1 (May 31, 2012)

Well ... if religious people can portray Jesus with 2 horns, then I'm speechless =))).

Who knows, maybe Jesus is fighting Darth Vader =)))).


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2012)

It's all pareidolia ..


----------

